# dwarf lop lifespan



## skyblue (Sep 15, 2010)

until today i had a house rabbit,he was as tame as you could imagine...he even came to you on command....then this morning he just lay down and died,he had regular innoculations etc,a varied diet and excercise...he was spoiled to be honest

my question is,he was only about 4 years old at the most...whats a dwarf lops expected lifespan?


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm sorry about your loss xx

4 years old is still quite young for a rabbit to die  On average a rabbit lives to around 10, I have heard of a bunny getting to 17 (that changes with the giants as their life span is about 4-6 years due to their small hearts (same size as a nethie))

Do you have any other rabbits?
Did he have any symptoms?
Was he up to date on his vhd and if so which brand did he have?


----------



## skyblue (Sep 15, 2010)

B3rnie said:


> I'm sorry about your loss xx
> 
> 4 years old is still quite young for a rabbit to die  On average a rabbit lives to around 10, I have heard of a bunny getting to 17 (that changes with the giants as their life span is about 4-6 years due to their small hearts (same size as a nethie))
> 
> ...


no other rabbits,and to the best of my knowledge no other neighbours had rabbits...he was fine,his usual self.before i went to bed last night he was doing his usual trick of kicking wood shavings through the bars at the dogs

he was up to date on all of his innoculations,as for brand i couldn't tell you....i let the vet take care of that,he's the expert to be honest

now i have 2 dogs moping around because they know hes not there


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2011)

It could be many things tbh hun  The only way to be certain is to do a necropsy


----------



## skyblue (Sep 15, 2010)

B3rnie said:


> It could be many things tbh hun  The only way to be certain is to do a necropsy


he's buried now,put to rest


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

That's so sad, sorry to hear that  four is young but it sounds like she had a fantastic life with you


----------

